# How to Cook for One



## Jace (Apr 4, 2022)

It can be _overwhelming to cook for *just yourself.*_

You may think "why bother" and end up eating processed foods
that are full of hidden sugars, fats and calories.

Here are some tips tor _dining solo: _

• Choose simple recipes: grilled fish topped with healthy, store-bought salsa
Baked chicken with a baked potato and steamed broccoli

• Omelets and other egg dishes can be an anytime entrees.

• Buy individual cans of healthy stock-based soup.

How do you handle it?

Any suggestions?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2022)

yep, I cook for 2 as I did before... ( altho' sometimes I didn't because my husband was vegan)... but generally I cook for 2 still, and refrigerate or freeze the second half...


----------



## Kika (Apr 4, 2022)

Once or twice a week I try to batch cook things that freeze well.  Such as soups, meatloaf, meat sauce,
etc, and freeze them in portion sizes. I don't eat from the freezer daily, as I do make many of the items 
@Jace mentioned.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 4, 2022)

I like the Hormel beef au jus and the Hormel chicken in gravy. (in the meat section.)  I know they are USDA CHOICE which I have trouble finding here.  They are yummy and tender.  I can make many things with them; soups, sandwiches, tacos, , and of course  and if I make something I add onions and noodles or potatoes and a green veggie.  
I like to batch cook and freeze too.  If I make a great soup or something, I can eat it for three days!  (You can't do that if you're married)
Maybe one week it's tuna I crave all week, and the next week it's only salads.  I'm so weird!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 4, 2022)

*I make big batches of things, soup, chili, stew. Then freeze individual portions*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I make big batches of things, soup, chili, stew. Then freeze individual portions*


yes I Batch cook too.. Usually twice per month... once with red meat dishes and the second time with chicken or fish dishes

They last me several weeks in individual portions...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 4, 2022)

I cook once or twice a week and make enough for one or two additional servings.

I buy a few things in the deli section, shelf-stable or canned things, a few frozen entrees, etc...

I make an effort to keep foods with added sugar and filler foods like bread, pasta, and rice, out of the house.

My diet is far from perfect, but it isn't really a problem.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 8, 2022)

Mrs Manatee has fed me for 61 years.  Now she has been in the nursing home for the last year.

I never realized how much I didn't know about cooking.


----------



## Knight (Apr 8, 2022)

Not there yet cooking for one but what we do would work for one.  Prep meals that will have leftovers. Freeze the leftovers in containers that allow enough room to freeze flat.

Once frozen cut a heat sealable food saver bag a little longer then vacuum seal whatever it might be. Identify whatever it is, date the package & stack in the freezer.

Cutting the bag a little longer makes it possible to clean & reuse once opened. Everything from storage to enjoying food that tastes as good as it did when 1st. made without freezer burns was a nice learning lesson for us. As a system buying proteins that are on sale and vacuum sealing them works great since prices have increased so much.


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 8, 2022)

The last few weeks, each week I've been making a casserole dish of sliced veggies - onions, red and orange peppers, zucchini or eggplant, garlic, small round potatoes, tomatoes, topped with spaghetti sauce, olive oil and salt/pepper.  Bake it in 385 degree oven for 1 1/2 hours. Keep it refrigerated (plastic wrap plus aluminum foil for freshness). Each day, I take a portion from the casserole dish and warm it with shrimp, salmon, or meatballs in the oven. Have it with a tossed salad. Just right. Lasts 5 days, then the weekend, I eat frozen foods. That's the phase I'm going through. (I go through different phases).


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 8, 2022)

*I very rarely prep just one meal..unless it is something like a burger, or eggs or something.  If you are up to the challenge, and have the freezer space, make big batches of this like soup, chili or stew, something like that. Then divy it all up into freezer bags, or single serve plasticware and freeze.  
What I usually do is take a pack out of the freezer first thing in the morning, and put it down to the fridge.  Or take it out before bed.
Decent home cooked meal.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2022)

If I make a casserole I put enough meat or poultry for 2-4 servings.  Usually 2 servings of chicken and 3 or 4 of pork.  With tofu I'll use the whole package.  

In addition to the protein I'll add brown rice and a non starch veggie.  Then I'll add some water and often a sauce I have a taste for.  I only have a fairly large casserole so I can make a good amount and have it for 2-4 days. 

 I also will use sweet potato instead of rice.  I'll then bake the casserole at 325 degrees for an hour.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 8, 2022)

My neighbor is a recent widow, and she spends a lot of time  cooking and freezing. She does it to keep busy so she doesn't think. Her kids will get lots of goodies.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't cook. I nuke. My brother does the cooking thing. He likes being a chef. All I want is food in my stomach. Yeah, I heard all about the evils of frozen food. I've been living on them for at least 20+ years, and I ain't dead.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 14, 2022)

Because of my chosen Keto lifestyle, I cook for myself all the the time. I enjoy it.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)

I have been cooking for myself since my husband passed in 2018. I still enjoy cooking, but the portion sizes make things a bit more difficult and I find I have way more leftovers and am freezing a lot more things.


----------

